# Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)



## Gamer090 (22. Januar 2014)

*Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*

Hi zusammen

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere schon gelesen was ein Mingle ist, hier mal die kurze Erklärung.

Offiziell ist man Single aber man hat Sex mit jemandem einfach weil man Lust hat, aber gleich mit dem anderen richtig zusammen sein und ihn/sie als Partner zu haben ist kein Thema.

Etwas für euch, könntet ihr euch vorstellen sowas zu machen?

------

Ich definitv nicht, entweder man ist zusammen, auf dem Weg dazu, nur befreundet oder nicht zusammen, mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*

Mingle, was für ein ätzendes Wort 

Ich praktiziere das seit 2006 in ähnlicher Form  Liegt aber nicht an der Angst vor zu großer Nähe, sondern eher an der Lust darauf


----------



## Falk (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*

[x] verheiratet - damit ist das Thema durch


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2014)

Ich lebe aus religiösen Gründen sexuel enthaltsam.  Damit ist das Thema durch


----------



## mülla1 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*

Sehe ich wie der TE. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Solche halbbeziehungen laufen doch eh meist auf nichts gutes hinaus. Abgesehen davon halte ich es für eine Form von "der Verantwortung für den anderen entziehen". Über kurz oder lang geht sowas eh in die Hose und dann steht einer doof dar (und in diesem Fall sind es leider meist die frauen). Auch wenn sowas zumeist abgesprochen rüber kommt so glaube ich das es immer einen gibt der für den anderen mehr empfindet. 
Abgesehen davon halte ich sowas auch für einen Grund dafür das Männer und Frauen sich häufig nicht verstehen können  Männer haben da ja häufig eine andere Erwartungshaltung als Frauen..


----------



## ich558 (23. Januar 2014)

Hatte mal sowas unbewusst mit einer war Single aber 2 Wochen lang ab und zu Spaß gehabt. Bin aber nicht der Typ dazu eigentlich und gefallen hat es mir auch nicht wirklich aber aus irgendeinem Grund war die Vorstellung reizvoll (gut hatte bis dahin auch noch nie eine Feundin) Hab das dann aber beendet und jetzt bin ich glücklich vergeben mit einer der ich fast 1 Jahr nachgelaufen bin


----------



## Beam39 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*

Es war noch nie mein Ding mich zu einer männlichen Dirne zu machen, denn man ist in solchen Fällen nichts anderes wenn man sich durch die Gegend vögelt. 

Deswegen habe ich damit auch ziemlich lange auf die "richtige" gewartet mit der ich nun seit 4 Jahren zusammen bin und bereue es keinesfalls. Mein Schniedel ist wie mein Herz, den bekommt nur die die es sich auch verdient - ganz einfach. Wenn ein Kerl darauf steht sein bestes Stück in die schlechtesten Löcher zu tunken dann ist das seine Entscheidung und das akzeptier ich, aber mein Ding ist es halt nicht.

Bin in meinem Freundeskreis auch so ziemlich der einzige mit dieser Einstellung aber stolz drauf


----------



## Bambusbar (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*

Ich bin verheiratet - sagt alles, oder?


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*



Falk schrieb:


> [x] verheiratet - damit ist das Thema durch


 
Jep ist es und gratuliere dir dazu 



mülla schrieb:


> Sehe ich wie der TE. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Solche halbbeziehungen laufen doch eh meist auf nichts gutes hinaus. Abgesehen davon halte ich es für eine Form von "der Verantwortung für den anderen entziehen". Über kurz oder lang geht sowas eh in die Hose und dann steht einer doof dar (und in diesem Fall sind es leider meist die frauen). Auch wenn sowas zumeist abgesprochen rüber kommt so glaube ich das es immer einen gibt der für den anderen mehr empfindet.
> Abgesehen davon halte ich sowas auch für einen Grund dafür das Männer und Frauen sich häufig nicht verstehen können  Männer haben da ja häufig eine andere Erwartungshaltung als Frauen..


 
Und genau dieses Empfinden führt dann zu einem Streit was zum Bruch dieser "Beziehung" führt, weshalb Männer und Frauen sich nicht immer verstehen kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Hatte mal sowas unbewusst mit einer war Single aber 2 Wochen lang ab und zu Spaß gehabt. Bin aber nicht der Typ dazu eigentlich und gefallen hat es mir auch nicht wirklich aber aus irgendeinem Grund war die Vorstellung reizvoll (gut hatte bis dahin auch noch nie eine Feundin) Hab das dann aber beendet und jetzt bin ich glücklich vergeben mit einer der ich fast 1 Jahr nachgelaufen bin


 
Gratuliere dir  Ausprobieren ist eben schon etwas das man vielleicht mal will, aber es führt zu nix.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Es war noch nie mein Ding mich zu einer männlichen Dirne zu machen, denn man ist in solchen Fällen nichts anderes wenn man sich durch die Gegend vögelt.
> 
> Deswegen habe ich damit auch ziemlich lange auf die "richtige" gewartet mit der ich nun seit 4 Jahren zusammen bin und bereue es keinesfalls. Mein Schniedel ist wie mein Herz, den bekommt nur die die es sich auch verdient - ganz einfach. Wenn ein Kerl darauf steht sein bestes Stück in die schlechtesten Löcher zu tunken dann ist das seine Entscheidung und das akzeptier ich, aber mein Ding ist es halt nicht.
> 
> Bin in meinem Freundeskreis auch so ziemlich der einzige mit dieser Einstellung aber stolz drauf


 
Da sind wir schon 2 mit dieser Einstellung  



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ich bin verheiratet - sagt alles, oder?


 
Ja tut es und gratuliere dir dazu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*

Warum nicht, erlaubt ist was beiden gefällt? Ist aber so das immer Zwei dazu gehören


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum nicht, erlaubt ist was beiden gefällt? Ist aber so das immer Zwei dazu gehören


 
Wenn es beiden Gefällt, weshalb auch immer, dann sollen die es doch machen. Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert dann haben sie was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*

61% sagen Nein dazu, was mich irgendwie nicht wundert. Klar manchen gefällt sowas aber wie man sieht gefällt sowas nicht den meisten.


----------



## Monsjo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Mingle etwas für euch? (KEIN Tippfehler)*

Soll jeder selbst entscheiden.  

Nur das Wort ist schrecklich.


----------

